

Create your own adventure software - crumblyheadgame

Hello, I&#x27;m looking to create some software to aid in the creation of gamebooks&#x2F;choose your own adventure stories&#x2F;interactive novels.
It gets hard to write these kind of books and I am looking for ideas and feedback from anyone who has tried to write this kind of thing before and may have fallen into problems.
======
ryoshu
Inform 7 is a popular piece of software for interactive fiction:
[http://inform7.com/](http://inform7.com/). It might give you some good ideas.

~~~
crumblyheadgame
Ah yes, that is interesting! And very wordy. I was thinking of creating
something more visual.

